# Cz -100



## guard dog (Dec 31, 2009)

Whats the story with the CZ-100? Has anyone here owned or fired one? As with everything CZ it's 
probably a great shooter but I can't find any reviews. There was a mention of the trigger being the worst
ever produced but other than that Nothing. Can anyone shed some light on this Poly pistol?
Thanks


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Never owned one but have heard of them. You are right, it is hard to find any news on them. 
But I did find this. I hope it helps.
http://firearmsforumcoali.motionsforum.com/semi-auto-f14/cz-100-poly-handgun-t126.htm#151


----------



## guard dog (Dec 31, 2009)

I've read some bad gun reviews before but that one takes the cake. I was looking at the 100.
I thought it might be the Beretta 9000's poly CZ brother. A great gun if it fit your hand.
That's not even a close comparison.
I'm not looking anymore. Now, I'm not even thinking about it. 
Thanks for your help


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

WOW!tumbleweed Must have been a bad review. I have heard nothing but good things about CZs. What was it about the 100 that was so bad?

Do your self a favor. Take any and I mean ANY review with a grain of salt. They point out some things. But something that is a MAJOR hang up for one person means nothing to another.
If you had an interest in the CZ100, find a range where you can rent one at and shoot it. Don't take the word of a person you don't know as the GOSPEL on this issue.
No gun is perfect. I read reviews on Glocks, XD/XDm, Bersas and Walthers that make out that they are marginal firearms, if I had taken those reviews at face value I would never have purchased the great hand guns I now own. 
Remember, that was just one mans opinion, and opinions are like but holes. Everyone has one (opinion) but their opinion may not be your opinion.
YOU decide whether you like the gun. In the end you may decide you agree, but at least you took the time to find out for your self if the gun was right for you.

Look at the SW Sigma. There are people out there that SCREAM that it is a POS. And others say it is a good gun and does exactly what they need it to do.

Personal opinion, yours and his. Find out for your self, what your opinion is.


----------

